# What would make you buy a novel from an unknown author?



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

What would lead you to purchase a book based by an unknown author? Price, title, layout, excerpt from the novel? Have you ever bought a book by an unknown author simply because it was on Amazon's bestselling list? What made it inviting enought to you to click on the buy button or do you only download such books from the free list?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I would never buy a book from an author unknown to me solely based on price, title, layout, of for being on _any_ best-selling list. Being on a best-selling list is mostly a negative factor for me.

For an unknown, it would have to be highly recommended by someone whose tastes I'm familiar with, and modestly priced. It doesn't hurt to have the sample appeal to me, though. The odds of my getting a book by an unknown author without recommendations is vanishingly small.

I can only think of two instances where I tried a book by an unknown and liked it. I used to be a bit more adventurous, but I have so many books on the TBR pile that I'm looking forward reading to that I'm not on the lookout for new stuff, even by some tried-and-true authors.

Mike


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike: I can understand your reluctance. My own TBR pile is getting out of control. However, there is something in me that keeps looking for that special, unknown author whose writing will blows my socks off. I know he/she is out there somewhere. I will keep looking until we connect.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I read unknown authors all the time I find all the books I read through goodreads though. I read at least one indie book a week typically and found some books and authors I love and some I could not stand to even finish the book. I have found the same thing from "traditional" authors also. For me personally it is all about the blurb and my interest in the genre. Hope that helps.


----------



## EllaJQ (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm with kisala. It doesn't matter who the author is if the blurb catches my interest. I'll start with the sample and then buy it if I like it. I've come across a lot of people who are so scared of trying new authors. Why? So what if you end up not liking the book? Its a book not marriage. There is some great stuff out there by these new unknown authors. Samples are great for trying authors out before you commit to a purchase.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

The blurb totally catches me. Reviews too...I'm one of those readers that love to read through reviews (I'm not necessarily looking for all good either. I once bought a book because a review said it was the worse book ever written…I didn’t want to miss out on that ;o)  ). I don’t bat an eye at paying $5 for an ebook that I want. So I guess I might look at price a little…but only if it’s way too high.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been getting a lot of reviews lately from  "Stop You're Killing Me" - some for books with authors that are unknown to me but the book has won an award within the Mystery Book publishing industry.  That's enough to intrigue me.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

It is always the first page test. Always. If I read the first page and something interesting is going on then I will buy it. If not...nothing else matters.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Depends. 
Depends on how its published, if any of my reading buddies have read and liked it and if its priced right. 
I have been burned lately on stuff that was best selling in my favorite genres by new authors and super glowing reviews from strangers. Now I look mostly of what people I trust say about it and go from there.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't buy anything by anybody (except maybe a couple authors) without sampling first (unless it's a freebie or limited time cheapie that I think I'll like). So the only thing that can make me _buy_ an unknown author is the sample.

As to what might get me to try a sample, there are all sorts of use cases (for you software design geeks): friend recommendations, Amazon or GoodReads recommendations, a cover/title that catches my interest for some reason, etc., etc., and so forth. One thing that generally does not work for me (due to my contrarian and curmudgeonly nature) is authors begging me to try their book.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

EllaJQ said:


> I'm with kisala. It doesn't matter who the author is if the blurb catches my interest. I'll start with the sample and then buy it if I like it. I've come across a lot of people who are so scared of trying new authors. Why? So what if you end up not liking the book? *Its a book not marriage*. There is some great stuff out there by these new unknown authors. Samples are great for trying authors out before you commit to a purchase.


Hi! I have found both unknown authors and authors I just didn't know by getting freebies. I check ereaderiq.com and http://onehundredfreebooks.com every morning for new books. 
Let's see read a book/talk to husband. Seems in a week I spend more hours reading books than actually talking to husband. LOL. But an individual book does not want a commitment beyond a few hours.


----------



## jkkelley (Jul 3, 2013)

Price doesn't factor, unless it's insanely expensive. First, it would have to be about subject matter I liked. If I could see a sample of the writing--the blurb doesn't count--that would influence me. Sales rankings mean little to me as a reader, but reviews mean something, unless I have reason to think there was contrived inflation. I get a moderate number of offers of free books to review, but I decline nearly all of them. Most such offers show evidence that they were spammed to a large number of reviewers without consideration of relevance. Of those that interest me, many offer only e-copies rather than hardcopies, which rules them outside my interest.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

There's about five or six steps for me in deciding to purchase a book from an unknown author:

1. It must be in the genres I read - I don't normally read outside my usual genres and if I do, it won't be for an unknown/indie author.
2. It must have a professional looking cover.
3. The book description must be well written, accurately convey what the book is about without giving too much away, and grab my interest.
4. At this point, I will put the book on my price drop watch list (www.ereaderiq.com) and if it drops in price AND passes the next two steps, I'll likely buy it. It's not that I refuse to buy it at the current price, it's just that I've already got over 40 books I've bought and are waiting to be read. I don't need to be buying more books when I have plenty of time to wait and catch it on sale.
5. It must be well reviewed - by this, I mean it must have a lot of positive and genuine reviews (NOT sockpuppets or friends/family of the author) on Amazon and Goodreads. If there's not enough genuine feedback, I will leave it on my watch list and reassess it if it ever goes on sale again.
6. The sample must show that the author has quality writing skills. 

So the final deciding factor is the sample but there are several other factors in my vetting process up to that point.

My process is pretty much the same for any book by an author I haven't read, whether an indie author or someone with a big publisher. It's just that the ones from big publishers tend to automatically pass step 2 and are more likely to pass steps 5 and 6.


----------



## EmilyG (Jan 31, 2010)

I buy from unknown authors all the time. 

If the blurb interests me and the price is <$3, it is usually an impulse purchase. If is between $3 and $5, I will consider the cover and read the sample. If is is more than $5, I wait for recommendations from friends (online or IRL). 

Or if I see books online multiple times, the urge will finally kick in and I will purchase it.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Mark Young said:


> What would lead you to purchase a book based by an unknown author? Price, title, layout, excerpt from the novel? Have you ever bought a book by an unknown author simply because it was on Amazon's bestselling list? What made it inviting enought to you to click on the buy button or do you only download such books from the free list?


I never buy a book simply because it's on a bestseller's list. I occasionally do a generic search on "cozy mysteries" or something like that, see if the cover is enticing or funny (whatever the genre calls for), then I sample. Always sample. (Unless it's free; then why bother?) I know the book can take a nosedive after the sample, but I've taken a chance that way many times.

Cindy Blackburn, for instance, has written an hilarious cozy mystery series. Had never heard of her before. But I liked the description she had for the first book, the cover was cool and appropriate for the genre, and the reviews were pretty good. So I figured, why not? And I'm glad I did.  I still have to get the 3rd in her series, though.

So I guess for me, it's the cover that first draws me in, then the description/blurb, and finally the sample, though if the book is currently free, I'll give it a try anyway since I have nothing to lose.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

A recommendation from a reviewer or two I trust or reading friends that suggest something based on their knowledge of what I enjoy.

Of course, I have to be interested in what the novel is about (described). I usually read a little bit of the writing before making a purchase.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Since I've had a Kindle (April, 2009), I've bought quite a few books by unknown authors. Nearly all have been very good, but a couple of have been awful. I go by blurb, cover, reviews, genre, and price. The most important test for me is my feeling about the book after having read the sample. I have too many books on my TBR list to allow me to consider reading a book whose sample doesn't draw me in to the story or the subject matter, in the case of non-fiction. Writing ability and style is very important to me. (I've taught for 35 years, and that may make me less tolerant of poor writing than some.) 

I have to admit that I also consider a writer's grammar and attitude here on the KB. When I see a writer promoting his/her book on the KB, I am quickly turned off if the writer seems arrogant, or if he/she misspells or misuses homonyms or pronouns. (There are, of course, a number of other commonly misused words that send up red flags for me.)


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

An eye-cathcing cover could be an inducement, but what piques my interest is a well-written blurb that interests me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Mark Young said:


> What would lead you to purchase a book based by an unknown author?


The same things that lead me to purchase books by "known" authors. Does it seem like something I will want to read?

I always find this question odd. All authors are unknown to a portion of the population. The number of "household names" in terms of authors is very small compared to the tens of thousands of currently published authors.I have plenty of authors I love that, if I started rattling off their names, most people would say "Who?"

When I buy books, I read the blurb. Does it sound like something I would enjoy? I look at the presentation. Does it look professionally put together, or does it look rushed and sloppy. I sample. I don't care too much about Amazon reviews because they are just too easily manipulated. In fact, if a book has _too many_ reviews in relation to its sales rank and release date, I get suspicious. A book released last week with a sales rank of 4,000,000 and 30 five star reviews? Hmmmm.......


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Genre, subject matter, description and - to a certain degrees - reviews. I have no interest in bestseller lists or award nominations. Sampling - that goes without saying. Cover - well strangely enough, it might influence my selection. I don't read romance and those books have rather distinctive covers (for which I am grateful). I once bought a paperback based only on the cover, it was The Glass Books of the Dream Eaters, and that became one of my favorite books ever, so you never know.


----------



## lilialbe (Jul 23, 2013)

The cover has to grab me, the blurb must be attention getting and the "Look Inside" has to be really good. I also buy based on reviews.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

On one of the other forums I'm on I've seen a few people post "Indie authors should always make one book free, usually the first in the series or I won't try them."  For unknown author overall, the response is "I get it from the library."  So in both cases there were a lot of replies that equated to "free" for an unknown author.

As for me, the blurb can really sway me--on or off.  I can overlook a bad cover because there are a lot of them out there.  I don't look at best seller lists.  If I come across such a list, I might glance through the covers, but I don't hunt out best seller lists.  I don't avoid them either, but I'm not sure how they would find me without me looking.  

The thing is, it depends.  Sometimes I make impulse buys--if I have money, nothing to read (well, see, that never happens, but sometimes I don't feel like SORTING the TBR...) and then there's this book staring at me that looks good or was rec'd by a buddy...


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

It has been interesting to see everyone's response to my question. Thanks for the input. In thinking back on my own purchases, I think the key factor has been the excerpt from the novel after the cover and all the rest caught my eye. The writing has to make me want me to read more.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

I', like Mikey, I'll try anything. The covers pull me in first.  Then the blurb. I don't care if they're known or not. I don't even follow reviews. I've read some pretty bad ones, and I still ended up liking the book. To each their own...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Reading this also makes me wonder if, once e-books become the primary medium for writers, it will become even more of a meritocracy. As readers gain free and convenient access to sample chapters, actual sales will depend even more on the quality of the writing and less on marketing and name recognition. Covers and blurbs may continue to be important in getting the readers' initial attention, but authors will have to deliver the goods to actually get the sales.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Reading this also makes me wonder if, once e-books become the primary medium for writers, it will become even more of a meritocracy. As readers gain free and convenient access to sample chapters, actual sales will depend even more on the quality of the writing and less on marketing and name recognition. Covers and blurbs may continue to be important in getting the readers' initial attention, but authors will have to deliver the goods to actually get the sales.


I don't think much will change in that regard. Reading a sample is still an investment of time and many people don't bother with it. Additionally, I don't think reading a sample is much different from read the first few pages of a printed book in a bookstore before buying it, which many people did/still do. It's often the last step before buying a book so marketing is still important to lead people to that point. No one has time to read a sample of every single book they come across. The only benefit of samples over reading the beginning of a book while in a bookstore is that you can download them and read them at your leisure, and I don't see how that will change the industry marketing or writing quality.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

NogDog said:


> Reading this also makes me wonder if, once e-books become the primary medium for writers, it will become even more of a meritocracy. As readers gain free and convenient access to sample chapters, actual sales will depend even more on the quality of the writing and less on marketing and name recognition. Covers and blurbs may continue to be important in getting the readers' initial attention, but authors will have to deliver the goods to actually get the sales.


I think this assumes two things: first, that currently readers are so stupid that authors have been able to work on autopilot to sell books. This has never been true. Someone will chime in with a snarky swipe at some bestseller or popular book. But no single one of us is the purveyor of quality. I think Twilight is an abomination to all that is good and holy about horror. That doesn't make the people who love those books stupid. It doesn't mean Meyers has been coasting on low quality and that readers were tricked into buying it. Second, it assumes people only bought on name recognition in the past. All authors start out as first time authors. King and Meyers and Rowlings did not come flying out of the womb with multi-book contracts. They were unknown commodities. And in truth, the majority of authors are only known to a sub-set of the population. They have no name recognition beyond their genres or areas of expertise. That name recognition wasn't just obtained through magic. It was built over time. They all started out with nothing.

Sampling a book is no different from standing between rows of shelves and opening a book to read a few pages. If you actually watch people in a bookstore shop (I confess to being a people watcher) the actual selection process is fairly similar to what people are saying here. Ebooks have made the process of buying books less expensive and more convenient, but haven't actually changed the thought processes of consumers.

Store: The book is in the fantasy section
Ebook: The book is in the fantasy category

Store: See title on binding. "Hmmm, what is this about?"
Ebook:: See title in listing. "Hmmm, what is this about?"

Store: Pick book off shelf "Oooo, Nice cover!"
Ebook: Click link or thumbnail. "Oooo, Nice cover!"

Store: Flip book over and read back matter. "Sounds interesting"
Ebook: Read blurb in product description. "Sounds interesting."

Store: Flip book open to random page and read a sample. 
Ebook: Download random sample generated by eretailer to read.

And you still need marketing. You can have the most incredible book in the world, but if nobody knows that it exists they won't read it. This is actually where ebooks are at a disadvantage to trade published books. If you are actually on the shelf in a bookstore, there is a good chance someone will at least see it. Because there is finite shelf space and it doesn't take long to browse a section. If Jane Doe is in the romance section of a bookstore, she has a hundred titles to choose from. If Jane goes to Amazon and clicks the romance category, your book is one among around&#8230;ten thousand?

Marketing changes, but it is more important than ever. The tools change, but the need itself is still real.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I have a massive (hundreds) TBR, so it's very rare I'll go out and browse for books. But when it comes to indies, conversation involving the author is what'll usually make me look them up, if they write a genre I'm interested in. Price isn't a factor, unless they are at an extreme of the bell curve. I'll usually read that fairly quickly (i.e. within a couple of months)

Mainstream stuff, I'll only buy a new author on personal recommendation, simply because I have so many unread books that I can't keep up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's a book in a genre I usually enjoy and is well-recommended by folks whose reading preferences are similar to mine and whose opinions I respect, I'll definitely give it a look.  I've got a ton of things wishlisted that I haven't actually bought yet just because I have so much already TBR on my various devices.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Mark Young said:


> What would lead you to purchase a book based by an unknown author? Price, title, layout, excerpt from the novel? Have you ever bought a book by an unknown author simply because it was on Amazon's bestselling list? What made it inviting enought to you to click on the buy button or do you only download such books from the free list?


I've gotten some great books by unknown authors (Indies, really) that were mixed up in the shuffle. And I've read some awful books by famous authors, so I don't judge them like that. I read the first page or so and can tell from the beginning if the book is good or not. I'm rarely disappointed.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

The unknowns I've picked up over the last few years have tended to be writers whose work I ran across while looking for something else.

For instance:

While looking up Jack Ketchum, a listing popped up for Kealan Patrick Burke's "Midlisters;" Ketchum had done an intro to the story.  Pulled down the sample, checked out Ketchum's comments and the first pages and bought the story, and a bunch of other titles by Burke (and if you like good horror fiction, you should go and do likewise).

While looking for ebook releases from Ramsey Campbell and Shirley Jackson, I saw a listing for James Everington's THE OTHER ROOM; tried the sample, liked it, and bought it and his others (see previous parenthetical comment re: Kealan Patrick Burke and apply to Everington -- he's good).  

Neil Schiller's collection OBLIVIOUS showed up in results when I was looking for Raymond Carver, and was also recommended by James Everington; tried the sample.  Etc.

Recommendations from writers I like count for a LOT.  Sample counts for a lot.  Reviews sure, if there are any, but I've bought titles with no reviews from time to time.  Cover -- well, some, but not nearly as much as sample; in my days as a bookseller and a librarian I saw way too many good books with covers that didn't do much for me, so cover's not generally a deal-breaker unless it's so bloody awful that even I can't stand it.

I regularly check for new releases from houses like Cemetery Dance, Subterranean Press, Ash-Tree Press, and several others -- a number of the titles I've bought from them are by writers I hadn't read before.  I think it's commonly accepted that book buyers really couldn't care less who published a book, but when I'm looking at genre fiction, and I see titles listed from houses like these I know that they've been selected by sharp editors with a lot of experience in their fields, and whose tastes often mesh with my own.  (Downloaded a sample yesterday from a writer named Brian Hopkins, and I'll probably buy it.)

And so the Amazing Colossal To-Be-Read Pile grows even more amazingly colossal with every passing day...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I think this assumes two things: first, that currently readers are so stupid that authors have been able to work on autopilot to sell books. This has never been true. Someone will chime in with a snarky swipe at some bestseller or popular book. ...


Perhaps I stated my thoughts poorly. I did not mean to imply that marketing will no longer matter, nor will name recognition. But rather that the _final_ decision to buy may ultimately depend on the sample. Or maybe it's just me.

I have been reading e-books almost exclusively for the last few years. Unless a book is free, or sometimes on a temporary price drop for an author or book that I'm reasonably certain I'm interested in, I sample everything first. It's so easy: grab the sample. When I'm ready to read it, I start, and if I make it to the end and want to continue, I order the book. Maybe I sample more than normal among Kindle readers -- I know I seem to be above average in how picky I am about what I'll read (and believe me, that's not necessarily a good thing).

It used to be that there were 3 authors I'd still buy without sampling, but now that one of them has recently passed away (Iain M. Banks), another recently wrote a book I couldn't get into (Charles Stross), all that's left is Terry Pratchett -- and with his early-onset Alzheimer's, that may not last long either -- in fact I'll probably sample his next Discworld book before I buy it (horror of horrors!).

So back to my point: if in 10 years or so Oprah recommends a book of a relatively unknown author, but it's really pretty bad, will it still become a best-seller, or will a large majority of those who were interested by that burst of powerful marketing sample it first, and then likely not buy it; or will most just go ahead and buy first, and find out it sucks later (as they might with paper versions now)? (For an example of sucky writing, see the preceding sentence.  )

Now, if the book is, in fact, pretty good, then yes, that marketing coup from Oprah will mean a lot for that new author, but it will still require that he actually delivers the goods to really make it big -- or will it?


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's a book in a genre I usually enjoy and is well-recommended by folks whose reading preferences are similar to mine and whose opinions I respect, I'll definitely give it a look. I've got a ton of things wishlisted that I haven't actually bought yet just because I have so much already TBR on my various devices.


Pretty much exactly what i do. I occasionally take a chance with an "unknown" author (especially kboarders), but usually only if people i trust talk it up a little bit. I'm not a voracious reader-pretty slow actually-so i am careful about what i choose.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

So this is off-point, but since we are talking samples--does anyone know if a sample is double-spaced...does that mean the book is likely to be also?  I ask because I know that samples are often not updated when a new version is uploaded (at least it doesn't happen right away.  Last time I checked it took weeks, but it's been a while.)  AND if a novel is "double spaced" and I mean between every line--can you Force the lines closer with a Kindle 3g?  I know I can change fonts (not in a sample, but in the book).  But I have downloaded two samples lately and they were double-spaced.  Annoyed me.

For the record and more on topic, I don't sample everything.  I grab a lot of freebie and I "sample" those.  Sometimes a sample might be a free short story the author gives away.  But as History said, sampling takes time and I sometimes want to just READ.  It's getting harder though.  When you look for books online as opposed to a finite site like "standing in a bookstore" you can waste your entire afternoon browsing...


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

My habits are similar to most others. A good title and cover will pique my interest. From there, I read the blurb, and if it's still interesting, I read the reviews. I usually go straight to the bad reviews because they'll point out any potential flaws in a book like poor sentence structure or bad grammar/punctuation mistakes. I'm not one to balk at a few mistakes, but I don't want to purchase a book that was seemingly thrown together with many mistakes.

Of course, price plays a factor in my decisions. I'm unlikely to pay above $3 for an indie unless the book seems pretty well-received. If I enjoyed the book, I have no problem paying more for the author's other works. Many of the indie books I purchase are from authors here at KB. I lurk in the Writer's Cafe and Book Bazaar boards, and if an author gives interesting contributions to discussions or pitches their book well, I'll often check their books out.

I very rarely download samples. When I do, it's usually because the blurb really grabs my attention but the reviews are awful, and I want to see for myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> So this is off-point, but since we are talking samples--does anyone know if a sample is double-spaced...does that mean the book is likely to be also? I ask because I know that samples are often not updated when a new version is uploaded (at least it doesn't happen right away. Last time I checked it took weeks, but it's been a while.) AND if a novel is "double spaced" and I mean between every line--can you Force the lines closer with a Kindle 3g? I know I can change fonts (not in a sample, but in the book). But I have downloaded two samples lately and they were double-spaced. Annoyed me.
> 
> For the record and more on topic, I don't sample everything. I grab a lot of freebie and I "sample" those. Sometimes a sample might be a free short story the author gives away. But as History said, sampling takes time and I sometimes want to just READ. It's getting harder though. When you look for books online as opposed to a finite site like "standing in a bookstore" you can waste your entire afternoon browsing...


My understanding is that the 'sample' for a kindle book is a specific percentage of the file. So it will look exactly the way the whole book looks. If the whole book is hard coded to be double spaced, the sample will be. This is why sampling is a good way to work out, at least, whether the book's been well formatted.

FWIW, I've not come across any books that are fully double spaced, but I've seen a LOT where there's an extra blank line between paragraphs. As this is not something one sees in a paper book, I consider it less than fully professional. YMMV.

As to changing the spacing, you do have limited control, depending on the device you have. You should be able adjust fonts, margins, etc exactly the same in a sample as you do in a book. If you can't, the publisher has locked it down and it's likely the book will be locked the same way.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Recommendation from a friend with similar tastes.

Reading a blurb, review, interview with them about the book etc. that made it sound like something I'd like.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> So this is off-point, but since we are talking samples--does anyone know if a sample is double-spaced...does that mean the book is likely to be also? I ask because I know that samples are often not updated when a new version is uploaded (at least it doesn't happen right away. Last time I checked it took weeks, but it's been a while.) AND if a novel is "double spaced" and I mean between every line--can you Force the lines closer with a Kindle 3g? I know I can change fonts (not in a sample, but in the book). But I have downloaded two samples lately and they were double-spaced. Annoyed me.
> 
> For the record and more on topic, I don't sample everything. I grab a lot of freebie and I "sample" those. Sometimes a sample might be a free short story the author gives away. But as History said, sampling takes time and I sometimes want to just READ. It's getting harder though. When you look for books online as opposed to a finite site like "standing in a bookstore" you can waste your entire afternoon browsing...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure the sample is generated from the book so the sample will look exactly how the first 10% (of whatever % it is) of the book looks.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I've seen a LOT where there's an extra blank line between paragraphs. As this is not something one sees in a paper book, I consider it less than fully professional. YMMV.


I've seen paper books with a space between paragraphs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

NogDog said:


> So back to my point: if in 10 years or so Oprah recommends a book of a relatively unknown author, but it's really pretty bad, will it still become a best-seller, or will a large majority of those who were interested by that burst of powerful marketing sample it first, and then likely not buy it; or will most just go ahead and buy first, and find out it sucks later (as they might with paper versions now)? (For an example of sucky writing, see the preceding sentence.  )


There is nothing in human nature to indicate that people who would buy a print book without sampling based on an Oprah review will suddenly sample an ebook version of the same book with the same recommendation. I would actually argue that, since ebooks (even trade) tend to cost much less, a person would be _less _likely to sample an ebook if he or she was the type motivated by Oprah's recommendation. The lower the cost of entry, the fewer people who sample. We've seen that discussion multiple times in the Writer's Cafe area where people drop the book to free or 99 cents and get a rash of "not what I expected" negative reviews because people didn't sample first but just jumped on the price.

Non-intuitively, I've noticed that the more we move into a digital era with information at our fingertips, the less people are inclined to put the effort in to getting the right information. We are all very instinctive creatures and not nearly as logical when it comes to spending money as we often claim!  Even with the sample sitting there staring at you, begging to be downloaded and read, we still make snap judgements based on stuff that has nothing to do with the writing. I bought a book a few months ago based solely on the title and cover:



LOOK at that cover. How could you not want to read that? I didn't sample it. Didn't even read the blurb. I was having a bad day and browsing and came across that title and it made me laugh. So I irrationally clicked and bought.


Spoiler



(I've been holding off on reviewing the book because it is a finalist in the eFestival of Words and I don't want my review to influence voting)


. And I'm a fairly cerebral person. I tend to think things through a lot. But even I can fall prey to a silly book cover.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My understanding is that the 'sample' for a kindle book is a specific percentage of the file. So it will look exactly the way the whole book looks. If the whole book is hard coded to be double spaced, the sample will be. This is why sampling is a good way to work out, at least, whether the book's been well formatted.
> 
> FWIW, I've not come across any books that are fully double spaced, but I've seen a LOT where there's an extra blank line between paragraphs. As this is not something one sees in a paper book, I consider it less than fully professional. YMMV.
> 
> As to changing the spacing, you do have limited control, depending on the device you have. You should be able adjust fonts, margins, etc exactly the same in a sample as you do in a book. If you can't, the publisher has locked it down and it's likely the book will be locked the same way.


Thanks. I know I can't highlight any samples or use the Notes feature. I couldn't make it go to less than double spacing (and I don't mean between paragraphs. I've seen that.) Two samples in the last 3 or 4 days were double-spaced and I hadn't run into that before. The first time it happened I just deleted the sample. This other one I was reading along and got annoyed and tried to figure out how to change it. But I'm not certain that all options apply for samples because I know I've tried in the past to highlight/mark and can't.

I will write the author of this second one and see if she knows anything about it. I don't know if she's indie or not and I don't know her, but that's never stopped me before...


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't actually care about recommendations--I've learned the hard way that way other people like, I don't like and vice versa.

However, I buy a LOT of unknown authors based almost entirely on the book's blurb. I also read through comments to make sure no one mentions any "instant turn-offs" LOL. If the comments describe a story that sounds like one I'd enjoy, I go ahead and get it.

For me, it's a fairly simple process, which is why I buy FAR too many books. 
Oh, the other factor is the price. I'll only buy something that is more than $5.00 if I'm super-sure I desperately want to read the book. Generally, I have only a handful of authors that get me to pay more than $5.00 and that number is dwindling all the time because I find a lot of new authors that are cheaper. So....

That's just weird Amy.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

For me to even notice an author I've never heard of before, the title and/or cover has to get my attention. With print books, it was almost exclusively the title because I couldn't see the cover on the shelf. Amazon puts the cover right out there so that may get my attention even if the title doesn't. 
From there the description has to sound interesting and be well written because an interesting idea poorly presented does not interest me. 
Next I sample. It's different for paper and ebooks. With ebooks, my sampling is very cursory because the format doesn't work with the way I sample - a little at the front, some from the back, a peak at the middle. You can't really do that with an ebook sample.

But the #1, most important thing, that will get me to pay any attention at all to an author I've never heard of is a recommendation by a source I trust.  I friend who knows my taste and isn't prone to practical jokes, a couple of reviewers who happen to have good taste, nomination for a man booker prize (the only awards I actually pay attention to) and so on...

And, can't believe I almost forgot this, my selection in the Quasi-Official Book Game Klub


----------



## Gabriel Morcan (Mar 19, 2013)

I have to admit that usually I don't read books from unknown author, but the term 'unknown author' is kind of relative. I did a thing these past years. I gather all the change I get for some time and then I go with it to a bookstore and buy books from authors I didn't hear of, base on the cover and the blurbs. I got some really nice books this way!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

In paperbacks for me to get someone I've never heard of as opposed to the big name authors, the cover or blurb would have to catch my eye and be super cheap.  What is super cheap you ask?  Usually they range from 6 cents each to 10 cents each.    Did I mention that I love thrift stores and am cheap?
Now on e-books, well I just go to ereaderiq and onehundredfreebooks every morning and see what catches my eye in the blurbs in the freebies.
I have also been known to hang out in the writer's cafe here and if I like the way someone answers questions I might give them a try if they have a freebie.

Using those 3 or 4 methods I rarely wind up with a bad book.  Oh and neither ereaderiq or onehundredfreebooks is author sponsored so someone had to actually like the books to recommend them.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I have read books by well-known authors that I disliked and books by unknown authors that I loved. With the exception of a very short list of certain authors, the name of the author does not affect my choices in books.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

For me it's the hook. What makes it fresh or different. Then I read a sample and can tell by a few pages if I'll order or not. Back in the day I'd be attracted to a cover in a book store, read the BCC, the first page or two, and then decide. It's the same concept.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

It would probably have to be recommended to me by someone if they are so new that no one has ever heard of them. That's the first step. Second, the title must be memorable so that I even remember to look it up. Third, I would check out the Look Inside feature. If it has a fresh plot, interesting characters, and good writing I would not even care about the price or cover; I would just buy it. And if I really liked the book I would probably read all of the author's work if they have more than one book published.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

If the premise grabs me, the writing in the first few pages is good, and the reviews are not too horrible, then I would have no problem buying a book from an unknown author. Even famous authors had that first book back when they were unknown.


----------



## Nimbuschick (Jan 15, 2012)

A combo of blurb, cover (is it well-made), and reviews.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't care whether the author is a complete unknown or a household name. The _price _might be an issue - I'd be unlikely to buy a high-priced book by an unknown, but if it's relatively inexpensive, I'll decide based on cover, blurb, reviews and sample.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

The majority of my book purchases are authors that I haven't heard of before. It's a combination of professional. Cover, intriguing blurb and interesting reviews that will encourage me to purchase. The other side of the coin is that with regular emails from bookbub I also download a lot of free and a bargain books so that takes the risk element away with regards to quality and leaves me with personal preference.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I browse the 'Free' section at Amazon all the time in my favorite genres (sci-fi mostly, a bit of horror) and grab samples. I'll also peruse the paid lists and grab samples. I've read so many awful self-published books (okay, 'read' is really not a true statement, I trudge through them as far as I can before finally giving up). I've also read so many awful traditionally published books. 

The sample feature at Amazon and elsewhere is pretty much the only way I'll buy or download a book anymore. If the first 20% or so doesn't catch me, I guarantee the last 80% will only frustrate me even more. 

Price is not an issue as long as the e-book is $6 or less (I just refuse to pay more than $6 for an e-book).

Cover art...I never bought or thought about a book because of its cover my entire life...not sure why people still believe that the cover art has anything to do with the quality of the book.


----------



## haltenny (Jan 25, 2012)

I look at covers, but don't judge the book by them. I think a poor cover is more an indication that the writer simply couldn't afford to have one professionally made and has nothing to do with their writing skills. Mostly I buy when the description grabs my interest. I rarely 'Take a look inside'. I buy almost exclusively unknown authors books and check out free samples. My sweet spot in price range is around $5 or less...


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Novelist James Scott Bell wrote an interesting article last Sunday about "discoverablity." Here is the link to his The Kill Zone article: http://killzoneauthors.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-end-of-discoverability-and-rise-of.html (I hope this link is easy to follow, everyone). Basically, Jim writes about the slow demise of brick-and-mortar book stores though many readers use these stores as a place to "discover" a book and then they go online to buy it. (60 percent is the number through out by a Codex study).

Near the end of Jim's article, he concludes:

"Thus, the key to success in this game is not advertising, shelf space, co-op, The New York Times, algorithm ping pong, bookstore signings, launch parties, or social media saturation. It is simply and reliably what we all concluded in Friday's open forum: good book after good book."

That it going to be the key for the future. If you write good books readers enjoy, they will eventually find you. I hope so.


----------



## EvilTwinBrian (Jun 20, 2013)

In this order:
Cover
Blurb
Sample
Price

It has to pass the last two, but the first two are what get me in the door most times. I stopped buying based on facebook/twitter hype, because my tastes are so different from most people I interact with online. I really like Steven Segal movies.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

EvilTwinBrian said:


> In this order:
> Cover
> Blurb
> Sample
> ...


I am the same way with my tastes differing from most I interact with online.
How do you feel about Vin Diesel?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I don;t really care if the author is known or not. I don't even know which authors are known in the first place except for the blatently obvious ones. Its all about the book description.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

A recommendation from somebody I respect is usually good enough for me. I have discovered a lot of fine crime writers on Kindle who were previously unknown to me before I started writing, and using social media as a professional tool. Very few writers I have found via this method have disappointed, and in some cases they have gone on to become favoured authors.


----------



## EvilTwinBrian (Jun 20, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> I am the same way with my tastes differing from most I interact with online.
> How do you feel about Vin Diesel?


Haha ever since I heard he was really into D&D, I became a fan. 

Actually I love the Riddick movies, but I've never seen any of the Fast and Furious movies. I hear they're right up my alley, though. I'll have to watch those.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

EvilTwinBrian said:


> Haha ever since I heard he was really into D&D, I became a fan.
> 
> Actually I love the Riddick movies, but I've never seen any of the Fast and Furious movies. I hear they're right up my alley, though. I'll have to watch those.


You like Steven Segal and Vin Diesel cool.
Yes you need to watch the Fast movies. Can I also recommend the Expendables. 
Now back to books I am guessing you like Action there too.
Can we be friends?


----------



## EvilTwinBrian (Jun 20, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> You like Steven Segal and Vin Diesel cool.
> Yes you need to watch the Fast movies. Can I also recommend the Expendables.
> Now back to books I am guessing you like Action there too.
> Can we be friends?


LOL of course we can be friends! I loved the Expendables 1 and 2. It was my childhood fandom making a triumphant return! I'll definitely check out the Fast and Furious flicks.

As for books, I love lots of action, however, sometimes describing action gets in the way (which is a problem I have when trying to write that crap as well). If a scene just flows, I don't need to know all the details blow by blow. Lord of the Rings is a great example. There was a HUGE battle going on, but we didn't have to slog through paragraphs of fencing techniques, foot positioning and parrying. We just knew that Aragorn, Gimli and Legolas kicked butt at Helm's Deep.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Nimbuschick said:


> A combo of blurb, cover (is it well-made), and reviews.


Bingo, though I don't worry that much about reviews when I've seen so many 'five star' books that I could barely read the first pages of.

An interesting cover, and interesting blurb and a good first couple of pages are a good start. If I'm still reading by the end of the sample, I'll hit the 'buy' button.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Discovered a new way to find an author.  Come to KBoards.  Read threads like What would make you buy a novel  from an unknown author?.  Discover that you and an author have the same taste in movies.  Get book and discover hey he is a good writer.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Discovered a new way to find an author. Come to KBoards. Read threads like What would make you buy a novel from an unknown author?. Discover that you and an author have the same taste in movies. Get book and discover hey he is a good writer.


I have done something similar to this! LOL If I like the authors attitude overall and they have a book I think I may like I go and either buy it or at least add it to my Goodreads shelves. If it is not on Goodreads however I do neither of those because I want it to count towards my reading goal there.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

history_lover sums up the appraisal thought process well, but many of you go by cover, blurb and reviews.

I also go by those, and by the sample in the "Look Inside" feature.

I've taken a chance on many unknown authors in the last three years. About a third of them have delighted me, the majority have been perfectly enjoyable and I've only had one or two real disappointments. It's easy to see which is the really bad stuff from the blurb and the sample.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

Usually a recommendation from a trusted friend who reads as much as I do and these recommendations are always outside of my go to genre for entertainment. For romance and fantasy, I explore and sometimes get lucky with finding an author I love.

And shallow as this is, the cover. If a cover intrigues me enough that I keep going back to it, I'll take the time to read the blurb and a few pages. If I like he writing style, I will buy. I found Kristen Callihan this way and love her books. 

Generally, if a book is a bestseller, I'll get it from the library. I've learned that most books on the Amazon bestseller list in my favorite genres do not resonate with me about 40% of the time.


----------



## Hilary Thomson (Nov 20, 2011)

I go by subject>reviews>sample>price.  I ignore blurbs entirely, because usually the higher-rated reviews do a much better job of summarizing the book than the blurb does. I ignore covers because I've bought hundreds of good books with lousy covers over the years. If I want artwork, that's what art books are for.


----------



## Deni (Aug 26, 2013)

Hilary Thomson said:


> I ignore blurbs entirely, because usually the higher-rated reviews do a much better job of summarizing the book than the blurb does.


I'm just the opposite. A well-written blurb gives me an idea of whether the author can string words together and will lead to the ultimate test - reading the Amazon sample. The book has to draw me in quickly to get a sale.

Reviews can be useful, but they are very subjective and abused a lot so I take them with a grain of salt. Critics have hated some of my favourite movies and strangers on the Internet may not like the same books I do. Good writing is what will get me.


----------



## Cody Kelly (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's impossibly difficult to be "unknown" and get read. There are 10 billion novels at kindle alone. Who has time to devote, blindly, to any particular one?

This is a great riddle, and the only sure break-through (other than a personal recommendation from a friend or a long litany of cultural accomplishment), I think, is formal devices of hustling: paid agents, advertising, etc. etc.

It's like all these people dressed as hot dogs and such along the road, waving signs, waving to passing cars, imploring everyone to come in and eat at their restaurant. It's degrading, it's stupid, but, unfortunately, we live in a world where it probably works. 

The finer things must be discovered by convoluted osmosis. 

The Crass falls on your head.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

They throw a book or two at you.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've read a few books lately by local authors in my area - mostly Indies, but not all.  I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

I always look at the cover and then the blurb. If I'm not hooked by the end, then I won't buy. The author name I rarely notice.

I never sample, I think I'm too impatient.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

A few things, in order:

1) description
2) what the bad reviews focused on (substance or petty stuff)
3) the first few paragraphs of the "Look inside" thing.
4) length (I tend to read stuff that's at least 250 pages)
...
...
20) cover


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

For me, it's about the cover, the blurb, and the opening pages, in that order. If any one doesn't grab me, then I'll likely pass.

The professionalism of the cover and blurb is an indication to me of how much care the author has put into the product as a whole. The writing itself then has to hook me in some way. There are far too many good books out there to waste time on something I might not like or even think is just ok.

But, to answer the original question, of course I would buy a book from an unknown author ("unknown" being relative, of course--just because they're unknown to me doesn't mean everyone else in the world doesn't know who they are). How else would I ever branch out into new worlds and experience different writing styles?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

After moving from the States, years ago, I had almost no access to books in English. So I read free classics online, and reread all the books I'd shipped over here -- at least a dozen times. 

When I did find new books in English, they were always bestselling authors. Now, I'm part time in the States, part time overseas -- but I have my Kindle! The world of unknown authors is mine, so I can't get enough of them. 

I find a lot of books in the author's signature lines here on KB, although that's a bit hit-or-miss, and mostly based on the cover or the cleverness of the title. But if I buy, it's because the sample intrigues me, or moves me, or makes me laugh. Reviews won't sway me.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

For trad pub books:  Good Cover --> Good Blurb --> Good Price

For self pub books: Good Cover --> Good Blurb --> Free Download (or maybe .99) 

(secondary considerations for both of the above include tags, categories, and reviews)


----------



## SciBug (Sep 6, 2013)

At first - cover.
Second - book summary with some reviews.
Third - price.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Mark Young said:


> What would lead you to purchase a book based by an unknown author? Price, title, layout, excerpt from the novel? Have you ever bought a book by an unknown author simply because it was on Amazon's bestselling list? What made it inviting enought to you to click on the buy button or do you only download such books from the free list?


That's simple.

A good idea and a solid first page or two of text will hook me, whether I know the writer from other works he/she has released or not.

For example, once upon a time, I had NEVER heard of Jeff Lindsay. But I read the first couple pages of a then-brand-new novel, "Darkly Dreaming Dexter," and I picked it up on Audible (at the time.)

This was years before the Showtime series debuted, by the way.

I'd never heard of Lindsay before DDD.

But the idea seemed fresh, the prose was tight and darkly funny, and I was hooked in and have been buying his Dexter books ever since.

The Showtime series has been a nice bonus, but I found the book long before then. DDD was released in 2004 and that's the year I read it (via Audible). The Showtime adaptation didn't debut until 2006.

I could cite many other examples. But it's usually the same two main things: a fresh, intriguing idea... backed up by solid, clean writing.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

For me, it comes down to several factors:

They have to have an eye-catching cover design.  For all the talk about not judging a book by its cover, so many unknown authors don't realize the importance of starting out right and getting a professional cover designed.  Reviews play a role as well, along with the initial pitch, or description.  After that, it all comes down to previewing the book to see of the sample pages hook my interest.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I tend to go off of recommendations and deals, definitely deals. If a book is on sale I'll go through all the regular things, and especially the words in the blurb, if you're a fan of this, you'll like this. Lately I've been a little concerned that Amazon is shaping all my reading habits because I'm picking up so many daily deals and monthly deals!    Have to break out of the stream of what Amazon is feeding me.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Word of mouth is always a factor; getting good reviews listed on Amazon and Goodreads also helps a lot.  Provided they have a great cover, great selling description and hook with with the first few pages then I'm in.


----------



## sprite031979 (Sep 15, 2013)

I like books that have a good story line or message to them. I don't really look for the name, I like a good cover and the excerpt help me to decide to read it. I saw a cover recently on a book by a new author and was interested into looking at the book.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

The book has to be about something of interest to me. It could have a solid color for a cover. Its the information or story that the book contains that will draw me into buying it.
Speaking of the price, it must be reasonable. Thats about it to hook me with your books. See, I'm easy!

BM


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

A bit of a cheat since the topic refers specifically to purchasing (which I would not be very likely to do with any unknown author), I do check out unknown authors at the library frequently. In fact, I'm very adventurous when it comes to finding new writings, sometimes I just go in and pick a topic and grab 7-8 books, sit down and leaf through them, and check out a couple that caught my attention.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

The blurb is the first thing that pulls me in - unknown or not. Then that first sample page/chapter. If I'm still interested, I'm on board!


----------



## ravis36 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have bought a few books by unknown authors.  The title and excerpts made me buy them. In some cases I have been happy at my choice, while in other cases it has been a let down.


----------



## rjq436 (Oct 11, 2013)

I would buy a book based on books they are similar too.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

I have to admit a great cover snags my attention. Then I go to the sample pages on Amazon, usually skim through the first couple of pages and start really reading towards the end of the sample (maybe my version of flipping to the middle of a physical book and reading a page or two?). I don't pay much attention to blurbs, but that's just me.

I know it has already been said by others but I don't put too much stock in author names. I've had my favorite best selling authors write books that did nothing for me and I've read Indy books that were good enough to go back and read again.


----------



## rashad.freeman001 (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't really have a preference on known vs. unknown.  If I hear about something through the grape vine I'll look it over, but mostly just scanning through different sites.  Goodreads, amazon, etc.  I'll look over the book, read the blurb and the look inside, if it's something I have to know what's next then I buy it.  Don't really do the tbr thing I just read as I go.


----------



## RLC (Mar 19, 2013)

Being a writer, I often choose books that might help me become a better author (but avoiding the usual help manuals). Consequently, I find myself reading mainly the classics and books by those who are well renowned. Also I find books on psychology, social theory and popular science help me try to understand people to create believable characters and situations. However, I think it's important to keep an open mind, and try new authors when opportunities arise. The main problem is the sheer bulk of works on the 'want to read list' that, most of the time, prevents me going further afield.


----------

